# Rant .... again



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Are these seriously taking the **** now, everyone is struggling to make ends meet and these ***** are getting a huge pay rise

http://news.sky.com/story/1114374/mps-pay-watchdog-backs-hike-to-74000


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

it will never change all over the economy for top dogs i just let it go and concentrate on me and my family the day they get what they are actually worth the common person will smile from ear to ear


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's bl--dy obscene they are not worth the money they get now let alone a pay rise


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You should compare that to what the MPs get paid here, they get hundreds of thousands a year here.
NZ isn't a rich country buy any means and when 1 in 5 children here go to school hungry  you have to wonder why they deserve so much money when they could easily afford to halve their wages and put the money towards reducing child poverty and the alarming child abuse/neglect rates over here.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Watching Prime Ministers Questions yesterday, it was like a scene from a primary schools playground. Shouting, not listening to the speaker - nice work if you can get it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How many people do you know that left school wanting to be involved in politics? 

I can only remember one. 

Is £74, 000 an obscene salary these days, especially for those who have to live in expensive areas such as London? 

Will a higher salary attract a higher calibre of MP? 

I work in the oil industry and keep hearing about the obscene money made for what we do. 

As I've pointed out 1 million times, there is plenty of jobs available if they want to put some effort in and retrain to gain skills needed for the job. 

Apparently that's too much effort and too difficult. 

So they whinge we are paid too much, then complain it's too hard to train to get a job in the industry. 

What else can you do? 

I've got no idea how hard being an MP is, but if it was so easy with so much reward, why isn't there people queuing up to get involved in politics?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

haven't got a problem with the oil industry very rewarding etc..... politics what do they exactly do, the fact the country is in a ****e hole (another story) to see peeps rewarded for this is what hurts i guess


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Are these seriously taking the **** now, everyone is struggling to make ends meet and these ***** are getting a huge pay rise
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1114374/mp...-hike-to-74000


Not really, you could have been an MP but _you _chose to do something else. So if your salary is less than that of an MP then that's not their fault, it's _your choice_.

Therefore, if you want more money; quit moaning and make some different choices


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> haven't got a problem with the oil industry very rewarding etc..... politics what do they exactly do, the fact the country is in a ****e hole (another story) to see peeps rewarded for this is what hurts i guess


I keep hearing the country is on its knees, but as I've posted before, this country is significantly better than is was in the 80-90s when I was young.

Unemployment was far higher back then, people didn't have the money for so many nice houses and cars.

Butlins was seen to be a lucky treat.

You had to share your once a week bath with your siblings.

You very rarely had money to go out to eat out etc. Fish and chips was a major treat.

Now everyone sees failure as not having a 4 bedroom detached house, new cars on the drive and annual holiday to a tropical destination.

I know a lot of people are still struggling, but nowhere near as many in the past.

Too many people just have too high expectations.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Will I dont feel as bad as when I normally see these posts, ive just had a rise of over 90%, more is possible in the future


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

not what i meant but more the state in the peeps and attitude etc.. not financial peeps get what they deserve put the effort in usually you get it back. as you said too many peeps think they deserve the best and on a plate without earning it or too many peeps borrowing money they cant afford to have the best so peeps look at them and think wow.

i wasnt old enough in the 80's to know what it was like so i can only judge on what years i have seen


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just a thought but if some people spent there time being more constructive rather than just moaning on the internet about this and that you may achieve the things in life you aspire to


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> not what i meant but more the state in the peeps and attitude etc.. not financial peeps get what they deserve put the effort in usually you get it back. as you said too many peeps think they deserve the best and on a plate without earning it or too many peeps borrowing money they cant afford to have the best so peeps look at them and think wow.
> 
> i wasnt old enough in the 80's to know what it was like so i can only judge on what years i have seen


What has caused the problem at the moment in the house prices.

Everyone kept going on about how a house would never lose money and you were to buy, buy, buy.

People borrowed far more than the could possibly afford leaving themselves with nothing to live causing the economy to slow.

The banks were then at fault for giving these people the money.

People themselves should be accountable for what they do. The bank never forced them to borrow £350, 000 and when it came to the crunch they couldn't afford it, the banks took the blame.

Everyone just seems to feel hard done to, often with no justifiable reason.

Even people that left school without even trying seem to think they deserve to be looked after.

MPs and the government will always be easy targets, but a lot of individuals really need to get their finger out their own backside first.


----------

